

VentureBeat downturn event: report on the VC panel - qhoxie
http://venturebeat.com/2008/10/29/venturebeat-downturn-event-report-on-the-vc-panel/

======
skmurphy
I wonder if this affects the YC selection criteria? Will there be more focus
on startups that are revenue positive earlier in their life cycle? Some good
perspectives on the panel:

Entrepreneurs, Venture Capitalists Gather to Figure Out What the Heck Happened
[http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/techbeat/archives/200...](http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/techbeat/archives/2008/10/entrepreneurs_v.html)

Venture capitalists: We are open for business, but take our advice...
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10078122-2.html>

John Doerr: 10 ways for companies to stay afloat in rough times
[http://venturebeat.com/2008/10/29/john-doerr-10-ways-for-
com...](http://venturebeat.com/2008/10/29/john-doerr-10-ways-for-companies-to-
stay-afloat-in-rough-times/)

